# Pooing and moving



## Nikkitine (May 11, 2009)

So my little Pac-man has gotten the hang of going on his pee-pads and I've been wanting to decrease his pee-pad usage from 3 pads to 2, and later on perhaps to 1 , but my only problem is when he defecates, he does it in about 3 rounds. He won't ever poo in one place. He'll poo in 1 corner first, then walk a bit, poo some more, walk a bit, and finally finish with a little drop He's pretty good with keeping his poo on the pad but he moves around so much I worry about him stepping on it accidentally. Does anyone else's pup poo in several places at once?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh yes, Lizzie always does it when she's not finished in one time.
That's why I always take her out for poop while she uses the pads for pee.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, Mia does this too. Except she is terrified of her poo. LOL. She does this little yelp after she is done ( to call the maid, aka ME, over) and she would walk around her poo. If she poos in different places, she would always walk around them like its a booby trap or something..lol..she is high maintenance!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You are not alone - Hunter walks and squats. I think its because he doesn't like to be near his poo once it's out for fear that it will touch his feet. He poos and pees outside so I won't have to worry about the pee pads.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:smrofl: It must be a breed thing - Star NEVER pooped in a pile like other digs do. He was always good for 3 or 4 places in one session.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

haha paddy does this too. sometimes i find little pieces of poo all around the pad, or the floor if he's overzealous in his moving :smheat: .

when he goes in the backyard, it's hilarious because he squats in the corner and poos a bit, then runs a HUGE lap around the whole backyard before winding up maybe 1 foot from the original poo spot and pooing some more. he'll do this repeatedly too til he's done 

must be a breed thing


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: i guess it is a breed thing then! Mia never steps on her poo..she runs/walks away from it ASAP!! LOL!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 11 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774753


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: i guess it is a breed thing then! Mia never steps on her poo..she runs/walks away from it ASAP!! LOL!![/B]



haha paddy is fastidious like that too... he also refuses to pee on the pad if i'm not quick enough to get the poo off ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ May 11 2009, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774765


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 11 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774753





> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: i guess it is a breed thing then! Mia never steps on her poo..she runs/walks away from it ASAP!! LOL!![/B]



haha paddy is fastidious like that too... he also refuses to pee on the pad if i'm not quick enough to get the poo off ASAP :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

wow, good use of fastidious there!!! i havent seen/used that word since my SAT days, love that!!! great usage!  <<high five>>!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO, this thread cracks me up!! :rofl:

Sophie does this, too! She is afraid of her poop, and I have no idea why. :wacko1: 

I have to put out 4 large pads at a time because of Miss Sophie's pooping habits.

She'll find a spot on the pad to go, and then while the poop is coming out (sorry, TMI), she'll bolt, LOL!

Then she'll run laps around her pads a couple of times (I call these her "victory laps") and find another 

spot to poop some more, and run around again until she poops her last poop. While she's running her

victory laps, I notice she wags her tail, LOL. :wacko1: I have to say, it's quite entertaining to watch.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hahah...Frankie is a "spinner". He starts making small circles, clockwise I think, and lets his little poo's out while he is on the move!
You never quite know where they are going to land. My husbands finds this quite hilarous, and when he is around he say "stand back,
get out of the line of fire!" Haha very funny.


----------



## Nikkitine (May 11, 2009)

Ahahaha, this thread became so hilarious! Looks like it really is a breed thing. Pacman is actually disgusted by his poo. After he goes, he'll turn around and kind of sniff it and he'll make this hilarious sour face >.< where his ears pull back and he backs up slowly like "OMG THAT CAME OUT OF ME!?"


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Well Bella starts on her pad but she's terrified of poo so she runs from it. The poo never quite makes the pad since she flees for whoever is around to save her from the evil poop.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

These poo stories make me laugh! I actually found myself paying closer attention to Hunter this morning and sure enough, he walked back and forth, back and forth till he found just the right spot then he started the circling till his butt was almost to the ground and finally as the poo started coming he started walking forward. It was really funny to see this morning.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 11 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774830


> Hahah...Frankie is a "spinner". He starts making small circles, clockwise I think, and lets his little poo's out while he is on the move!
> You never quite know where they are going to land. My husbands finds this quite hilarous, and when he is around he say "stand back,
> get out of the line of fire!" Haha very funny.[/B]



Queso is a spinner, too! It's really funny. She loves her poop though - when we
first got her, she'd try to eat it and succeed sometimes. Now she knows that there
is a treat if she finds us and shows us that she pooped and didn't eat it.

In fact, that's often part of my husband's and my daily conversation, "How are you?
How's the pooch? She pooped and didn't eat it..."

:wub:


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, they don't step in it!? That's awesome! I wish Jimmy wouldn't. Nope, he's all boy._ "Look Mommy! I stepped in my poo and tracked it all over the floor just for you! Isn't that funny! Look! Poo prints! Ha ha! Yea for me!"_ :OMG!:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dkolack @ May 14 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776491


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 11 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774830





> Hahah...Frankie is a "spinner". He starts making small circles, clockwise I think, and lets his little poo's out while he is on the move!
> You never quite know where they are going to land. My husbands finds this quite hilarous, and when he is around he say "stand back,
> get out of the line of fire!" Haha very funny.[/B]



Queso is a spinner, too! It's really funny. She loves her poop though - when we
first got her, she'd try to eat it and succeed sometimes. Now she knows that there
is a treat if she finds us and shows us that she pooped and didn't eat it.

In fact, that's often part of my husband's and my daily conversation, "How are you?
How's the pooch? She pooped and didn't eat it..."

:wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ha Ha :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That is so funny... That is my husband and I's conversation too... "Did Ruby go poop this morning?" me.."Not before I left for work..." Husband "great I wonder how much of it will be left when I get home"....

Ruby will come tell us if were home but if weren't not...... right in the mouth and into the belly.. :brownbag:


----------



## Nikkitine (May 11, 2009)

After starting this thread, I've come to watch Pacman do his duty every time...*circle circle circle* *sniff sniff* *circle circle* *squat* *Poopy* x 3


----------



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

Lucci is the same way!! When he poos his back feet are by his front feet and he is doing circles. He tries to keep his feet on the pad and does not like anyone to look!! When he is done he will smell it quickly and run away! Some times it is on the pad and some times it is right next to the pad. ((but his feet are on the pad) If he sees the pad then he must be going on the pad ....at least he thinks!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 11 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774669


> Yes, Mia does this too. Except she is terrified of her poo. LOL. She does this little yelp after she is done ( to call the maid, aka ME, over) and she would walk around her poo. If she poos in different places, she would always walk around them like its a booby trap or something..lol..she is high maintenance!![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: When Tuffy has a poo on the pad, she gives out a little "aaarf!" and then she runs about 6 feet to the carpet in the living room and scratches and kicks out her back feet. And yet, she doesn't do that outside on the grass where she is supposed to! :wacko1:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova smells each poo and then is disgusted by his poo. He circles circles poos then turns 180 deg from his poo #1 so his nose is now where his booty was while poo #2 comes out and then he runs a few steps away and does a few back leg kicks as if to bury the poo and then looks up at the maid (i.e. Moi) and if I don't clean it right that second, he will run as far away from the poo to hide from it.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796577


> Casanova smells each poo and then is disgusted by his poo. He circles circles poos then turns 180 deg from his poo #1 so his nose is now where his booty was while poo #2 comes out and then he runs a few steps away and does a few back leg kicks as if to bury the poo and then looks up at the maid (i.e. Moi) and if I don't clean it right that second, he will run as far away from the poo to hide from it.[/B]


LOLOLOL omg that is so funny and so darn cute!!

Bella is rather opposite. She is fascinated by her poo. After she goes, she will stare at it and smell it forever. She enjoys the smell I guess. Not very ladylike :smheat: 

But sometimes when she gets some caught on her butt hair, she runs full speed to me whimpering for me to clean her butt


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Haley takes forever to find the right spot on her pee pads to poop and pee. I get dizzy watching her spin, circle, 8s and sniff  When she finds the spot that it deemed suitable she will squat do her business but runs as fast as she can... Poop goes flying everywhere! :shocked: :yucky: :eek2_gelb2: 
Then of course she looks at me like okay clean it up quickly, now! :rofl:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikkitine @ May 10 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774518


> So my little Pac-man has gotten the hang of going on his pee-pads and I've been wanting to decrease his pee-pad usage from 3 pads to 2, and later on perhaps to 1 , but my only problem is when he defecates, he does it in about 3 rounds. He won't ever poo in one place. He'll poo in 1 corner first, then walk a bit, poo some more, walk a bit, and finally finish with a little drop He's pretty good with keeping his poo on the pad but he moves around so much I worry about him stepping on it accidentally. Does anyone else's pup poo in several places at once?[/B]


oh yeah, my Annika does that . .she actually moves so half only is on the pad and the rest will land outside the pad


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

dex spins, does his thing and then quicky runs away. i think this whole thread should be under the- "you know youre crazy about your maltese when" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^Hahaha. I concur. You know you're crazy about Malts when you describe how your Malt poos in excruciating detail and then read everyone else's descriptions to compare their technique to yours.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796936


> You know you're crazy about Malts when you describe how your Malt poos in excruciating detail and then read everyone else's descriptions to compare their technique to yours.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Spanky starts on the pad and as the poo comes out he starts scooting forward slowly then as soon as he feels it "drop" he runs away. He does try and bury his pee with his nose though, which I hate since I am afraid his ears will drag in it. :w00t:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

This is a funny thread!!!


I have one of each. My older boy Snowball is a spinning pooper. He does this outside. Once done with the spin and squat if any of the offending poo sticks to 
his butt he has a fit. We have a routine now where when he's done I call him over and say "let me see your bottom". He runs over, stands still and lifts his tail for me to check. Too funny.

Lily my little girl is a small poo and move..., small poo and move...up to 3 or 4 times until shes done. She's never upset if some sticks to her. She doesn't get upset over anything. She usually could care less. She's my clueless beauty.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:smrofl: :smrofl: This thread IS funny! Bonbon is a "stealth pooper" - she doesn't like to be watched. She'll get it all on the pad about 98% of
the time. She used to sniff and and occasionally managed to eat it, but hasn't done that for well over six months. I always washed her mouth
when she did that, which she didn't enjoy too much. She finally learned to "leave it" and usually comes to get me to look and see that she's left
it, and she still gets great praise (she used to get a cookie - now she settles for praise or maybe a tummy rub). When she was a puppy, she couldn't seem to get it all on the pad, so I got pad holders, which seemed to define the area a bit and helped some.

They really are characters, these little fluffs!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jun 25 2009, 06:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796558


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 11 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774669





> Yes, Mia does this too. Except she is terrified of her poo. LOL. She does this little yelp after she is done ( to call the maid, aka ME, over) and she would walk around her poo. If she poos in different places, she would always walk around them like its a booby trap or something..lol..she is high maintenance!![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: When Tuffy has a poo on the pad, she gives out a little "aaarf!" and then she runs about 6 feet to the carpet in the living room and scratches and kicks out her back feet. And yet, she doesn't do that outside on the grass where she is supposed to! :wacko1:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww....Tuffy is so cute!! hahhahaa!!! I love how our babies are so smart, they know how to <strike>communicate</strike> summon their <strike>mommies</strike> maids over to clean after them...lol!! Malts Rule!! :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jun 25 2009, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797007


> :smrofl: :smrofl: This thread IS funny! Bonbon is a "stealth pooper" - she doesn't like to be watched. She'll get it all on the pad about 98% of
> the time. She used to sniff and and occasionally managed to eat it, but hasn't done that for well over six months. I always washed her mouth
> when she did that, which she didn't enjoy too much. She finally learned to "leave it" and usually comes to get me to look and see that she's left
> it, and she still gets great praise (she used to get a cookie - now she settles for praise or maybe a tummy rub). When she was a puppy, she couldn't seem to get it all on the pad, so I got pad holders, which seemed to define the area a bit and helped some.
> ...


Aww..Dorothy, Bon Bon is just a lady, she wants her privacy!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL This thread is hilarious, I'm just reading it now. 
Yup, Gigi is a spinner. She will spin around at least five times then poo. Then she runs away to find me to get her treats. LOL She never steps on it thank god.  She has a fit if some gets on her hair. If that happens, she would drag her but on the carpet to get it out. LOL Yup, she's the best. Then it gets on all her hair, then we would have to put her butt under the faucet and wash it. And then blow dry it. This is really fun when you have a malt in full coat. :smilie_tischkante: Thiss has only happened a couple times since we got her, not lately, because I've been shaving her butt hole area good. Thank goodness. LOL


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

Tobey poops in several different spots. He isn't really scared of it, but just when I think he has mastered the potty training, he poops in the wrong room. We keep him within two rooms and he is usually good about peeing on the pads. He usually poops on the pads, but you never know.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

Tobey poops in several different spots. He isn't really scared of it, but just when I think he has mastered the potty training, he poops in the wrong room. We keep him within two rooms and he is usually good about peeing on the pads. He usually poops on the pads, but you never know.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 11 2009, 11:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774669


> Yes, Mia does this too. Except she is terrified of her poo. LOL. She does this little yelp after she is done ( to call the maid, aka ME, over) and she would walk around her poo. If she poos in different places, she would always walk around them like its a booby trap or something..lol..she is high maintenance!![/B]


 :smrofl: I thought your Maid line was hysterical!


----------

